

Explaining the Hyperloop, in Basic Terms - chookrl
https://medium.com/hello-hyperloop/1f283f8545fa

======
twiceaday
It took me longer than I'd like to admit to realize that this was a joke.

Reminds me of this video:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnkT6C9Ose8](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnkT6C9Ose8)

~~~
ryall
I still haven't realised this is a joke. As in, have yet to find it funny...

------
harel
I too took longer than necessary to get the joke but when I did it was quite
funny. Made me chuckle out loud. Like, for real...

------
omena
¬¬

